# بحث عن نظام انتاج تويوتا (منقول)



## engine1 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مقدمة
تويوتا هي أعلى شركات صناعة السيارات ربحية في العالم." سلاحها السّريّ"
هو نهج ثوري في الإنتاج و إجرائيات العمل ابتكرته الشركة في الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين، وأنفقت عقوداً في تطويره وتحسينه. وفي هذه الأيام، يحاول كثير من الشركات في أنحاء متفرقة من العالم محاكاة نهج تويوتا عن طريق تطبيق نظامها الأساسي في تسريع وتيرة العمل وإجرائيات الخدمات، وتخفيض نسبة الهدر،وتحسين مستوى الجودة. وهذا النظام مشتق من الموازنة بين الدور الذي يؤديه الأفراد في ثقافة مؤسساتية تحثهم على الاستمرار في إدخال تحسينات على عملهم وتقدر لهم ذلك،وبين نظام تقني مركّزٍ على " تدفق الإنتاج" الذي يتسم بقيمة مضافة عالية.
وبغية مساعدة الشركات الأخرى على تعلّم القيام بتحسين متواصل لأدائها، قام أستاذ الهندسة الصناعية وعملياتها بجامعة ميتشيغان، الدكتور ليكر J.K.Liker ،بتقديم نتائج بحثه الذي استمر سنة كاملة في رحاب شركة تويوتا وبين مديريها ومزوّديها . وخلال سرد ليكر للتفصيلات المتعلقة بثقافة الشركة وإجرائياتها والعاملين فيها، فإنه يُطْلِعُ القراء على نموذج للإدارة يُمْكِنُ تطبيقه لتغيير نهج عمل المشاريع الصناعية، وعلى المبادىء الرئيسية التي تستند إليها تقنيات نظام الإنتاج الذي تسير عليه الشركة، المسمى" نظام إنتاج تويوتا"(TPS)Toyota Production System، وعلى أسلوب إدارة تويوتا عموماً. وتجسد هذه المبادىء فلسفة تويوتا الطويلة الأمد، وإجرائياتها، والمكاسب التي جنتها ، والناس الذين يعملون فيها، وأسلوب حلها للمشكلات .


استعمال التميز العملياتي بوصفه سلاحاً استراتيجياً

جذبت تويوتا انتباه العالم إليها أول مرة في الثمانينيات من القرن العشرين، حين اتضح أن ثمة شيئاً ما تتميز به الجودة والفاعلية اليابانيتان . فقد تبيّن أن السيارات اليابانية تعمّر مدة أطول من مثيلاتها الأمريكية، ثم إنها كانت تتطلب قدراً أقل بكثير من الإصلاحات.
وبحلول التسعينيات من ذلك القرن، اتضح أن هناك شيئاً ما أكثر خصوصية في شركة تويوتا مقارنةً بشركات صناعة السيارات اليابانية الأخرى . وهذا الشيء هو أسلوب تويوتا الذي تطبقه في تصميمها وتصنيعها للسيارات، والذي أدى إلى انسجام لا يصدق بين الإجرائيات والمنتجات.
كانت تويوتا تصمم سيارات تتميز بسرعة أعلى وموثوقية أقوى ،لكن أسعارها ظلت تنافسية برغم الارتفاع النسبي لأجور عمالها . ومن المحيّر ، إضافة إلى ذلك، أنه في كل مرة كان يبدو فيها أن تويوتا تمر بمرحلة من الضعف في قدرتها التنافسية، كانت تحدّد الأسباب بسرعة قياسية ثم تعود أقوى حتى مما كانت عليه . وفي هذه الأيام ، تشغل تويوتا المرتبة الثالثة في الكبر بين الشركات المنتجة للسيارات في العالم، بعد جنرال موتورز وفورد، وهي تبيع سنوياً ستة ملايين سيارة في 170 بلداً. ويقدِّر محللو صناعة السيارات أن تويوتا ستسبق فورد في عدد السيارات التي تبيعها عام 2005 ، وأنه إذا استمر معدل الاستهلاك الحالي، فإنها ستتفوق في نهاية المطاف على جنرال موتورز لتصبح أكبر صانع للسيارات في العالم.



شهرة الجودة
يُعزى قدر كبير من نجاح تويوتا إلى السمعة المتميزة لجودة منتجاتها. ففي عام 2003، استعادت تويوتا في الولايات المتحدة عدداً من السيارات(بسبب وجود عيوب فيها)أقل بنسبة 79 بالمئة مما استعادته فورد، وبنسبة 92 مما استعادته كرايسلر.
وفي دراسة نشرت عام 2003 في مجلة Consumer Reports، ذٌكِرَ أن خمسة عشر من نماذج السيارات الثمانية والثلاثين ، التي تتسم بأعلى درجة من الموثوقية في آخر سبع سنوات ، كانت مصنوعة في تويوتا/لكسس.
وثمة إجماع على أن نظام إنتاج تويوتا(TSP)هو نظام فريد ابتدعته تويوتا وتطبقه في عمليات تصنيع منتجاتها. إنه الأساس الذي بُنِيَ عليه قسم كبير من فلسفتها في الإنتاج، والذي هيمن على اتجاهاتها في التصنيع في السنوات العشر الأخيرة. التصنيع في نظام تويوتا هو إجرائية تتطلب من العاملين فيها الكفاح المتواصل للتفرد والتميز، والتفكير بطريقةٍ تركّز على جعل المنتَج يتدفق عبر إجرائيات إضافة قيمة إليه دون توقف، وعلى ثقافةٍ يسعى كل شخص فيها لتحسين أدائه وتطويره باستمرار.
كيف أصبحت تويوتا أفضل مُصَنِّعٍ في العالم؟
إن أوضح نتيجة لسعي تويوتا المتواصل للتفوق هي فلسفتها في التصنيع ، التي تُسمى "نظام إنتاج تويوتا" (TPS). ويمثل هذا النظام ُ التطورَ الرئيسيَّ الثاني بين إجرائيات العمل الفعالة بعد نظام الإنتاج على نطاق واسع(نظام الإنتاج بالجملة) mass production الذي ابتكره هنري فورد.
ومع أن عدد موظفي تويوتا، الموزعين في جميع أنحاء العالم، يربو الآن على 240,000 موظف ، فإنها تظل برغم ذلك " عائلة عمل" كبيرة تتأثر كثيراً بعائلة تويودا Toyoda المؤسِّسة للشركة. وبغية فهم النظام (TPS )وأسلوب
تويوتا Toyata Way،وكيف أصبحت تويوتا أفضل مصّنعٍ في العالم‘ من المفيد الإلمام بتاريخ وشخصيات أفراد العائلة المؤسِّسة للشركة، التي تركت علامة لا تُمحى بسهولة في ثقافة تويوتا.
كان ساكيتشي تويودا ميكانكياً ومخترعاً . وعندما بلغ سن الشباب في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر اخترع نولاً آلياً متقدماً. وفي عام 1929 أرسل ابنه كيشيرو إلى إنكلترة ليبيع براءة اختراع هذا النول الذي وصفه بأنه "معصوم عن الخطأ" "mistake – proof. وقد خصص المبلغ الذي تقاضاه100,000) جنيه إنكليزي) من عملية البيع هذه لتأسيس " شركة محركات تويوتا" Toyota Motor Corp. وَوَكَلَ إلى كيشيرو إنشاء هذا المشروع . وبعد إتمام كيشيرو دراسة الهندسة الميكانيكية وتقانة المولدات في جامعة طوكيو الإمبراطورية ، أنشأ الشركة وأدارها بالأسلوب الذي اختاره أبوه لها ، لكنه أضاف إليه أفكاره الإبداعية . ومثلما انطلق نجاح أبيه من jidoka – التي تعني باليابانية أتمتة بلمسة بشرية وبدون أخطاء – فقد رسّخ كيشيرو الدعامة الثانية لنظام TPS وهي : " في الوقت الملائم تماماً"Just-in-Time، وهو نظام مبنيٌّ على نظام الأسواق المركزية supermarkets في الولايات المتحدة، الذي يقضي باستبدال السلع المعروضة على الرفوف في الوقت الملائم تماماً بعد أن يشتريها الزبائن.
وقد تطوّر نظام (TPS )كي يتلاءم مع التحديات الخاصة التي واجهتها تويوتا خلال تحولها إلى شركة. وقد حدث هذا التطور عندما حوّل تايشي أوهنو – مدير معمل تويوتا الذي فُوِّضَتْ إليه مهمةُ تحسين إجرائيات الإنتاج عام 1950-وزملاؤه الذين عاصروه هذه المبادئ ، من مجرد شعارات إلى ممارسات طوال سنوات من التجربة والخطأ. وبرغم الدمار الذي حل باليابان بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ، فقد قبل تايشي وزملاؤه منافسةَ إنتاجيةِ شركة فورد " بروح وشجاعة إبداعيتين"، وبدؤوا بحل مشكلةٍ تلو أخرى، إلى أن توصلوا إلى نظامهم الإنتاجي الجديد. وقد غدا هذا النظامُ، الذي استفاد من تعاليم رائد الجودة الأمريكية W.Edwards Deming، فلسفة فعَّالة يمكن أن يتعلم انتهاجَها جميعُ أنماط الشركات.

إلغاء الهدر
يعّد نظام إنتاج تويوتا (TPS )أفضل الأمثلة على ما يمكن أن تفعله مبادئ أسلوب تويوتاToyota Way . ويتألف هذا الأسلوب من المبادئ التأسيسية لثقافة تويوتا التي تسمح للنظام TPS أن يعمل بفاعلية . ومع أن هذه المبادئ متنوعة ، فإن تطور TPS ونجاحه مرتبطان ارتباطاً وثيقاً بتطور أسلوب تويوتا هذا.
عند تطبيق TPS ، تبدأ بفحص إجرائية التصنيع من منظور الزبون . وأول سؤال في TPS هو:" ما الذي يريده الزبون من هذه الإجرائية؟" فمن خلال عيني الزبون ، يمكننا رؤية الإجرائية وفصل الخطوات ذات القيمة المضافة عن الخطوات الأخرى. ومن الممكن تطبيق هذا في أي إجرائية- التصنيع ، المعلومات، الخدمات.
وقد حدّدت تويوتا ثمانية أنماط من الهدر في العمل ، أو في إجرائيات التصنيع، هي:
1. فرط الإنتاجoverproduction. فإنتاج سلع لم تقدَّم طلبيات ٌ لها يستدعي زيادةَ عددِ العاملين و تكلفة ِ التخزين والنقل.وقد اعتبر أوهنو هذا هدراً أساسياً لأنه يسبب معظم أنماط الهدر الأخرى.
2. الانتظار (إضاعة الوقت)waiting (time on hand). وهذا يحدث عندما تكون مهمة العامل مجرد مراقبة آلة مؤتمتة، أو الوقوف جانباً بانتظار عُدّةٍ أو قطعة غيار أو غيرها، أو عندما لا يوجد للعامل ما يعمله بسبب وجود مخزون زائد من السلع التي ينتجها ، أو بسبب تعطل آلة ، وغير ذلك.
3. النقل أو التفريغ غير الضروريunnecessary transport conveyance .وهذا يحصل عند قطع مسافات طويلةٍ في العمل أو في نقل المواد أو قطع الغيار أو السلع المصنَّعة من أماكن التخزين أو إليها .
4.المعالجات الزائدة عن الحاجة أو المعالجات غير السليمة overprocessing or incorrect processing . وهذه تتجلى في اتخاذ خطوات غير ضرورية في تصنيع المنتَج، وفي المعالجات غير الفعالة الناجمة عن استعمال عُدَد سيئة وتقديم تصميم غير ناجح للمنتَج.وهذا يسبب حركة غير ضرورية وعيوباً في الإنتاج . ويحدث الهدر أيضاً عند تقديم منتجات جودتها أعلى مما هو ضروري.
5 .زيادة الموجودات من البضائع excess inventory. ونعني بهذا الزيادةَ في المواد الأولية أو في السّلع المصنّعة، إذ إن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى طول بقائها قي المعامل ومن ثم بطلان استعمالها أو تعرضها لعيوب، فضلاً على نفقات نقلها وتخزينها.ثم إن زيادة المخزونات تخفي مشكلات مثل حدوث اختلالات في الإنتاج، وتأخر تسّلم المواد من المزودين، وغير ذلك .
6 .الحركة غير الضرورية unnecessary movement . وهي كل حركة مهدورة يتعين على العاملين القيام بها خلال تأديتهم لعملهم ، مثل البحث عن قطع غيار أو عُدَدٍ وغير ذلك.
7.العيوبdefects . فإنتاج قطع معيوبة ، أو إصلاحها بعد فحصها ، وكثرة النفايات الناجمة عن العيوب ، كل هذا يعني هدر قدر كبير من الوقت والجهد والمال.
8 .الإبداع غير المستثمر للعاملينunused employee creativity .
وفي الحقيقة ،فإن عدم الإنصات إلى موظفيك وعمالك قد يفوّت عليك فرصة إدخال أفكار أو مهارات أو فرص تعلّم متميزة يجود بها هؤلاء العاملون.

فلسفة طويلة الأمد
يتجلى أكبر إسهام قدمته تويوتا إلى عالم الشركات في توفيرها مثالاً حياً على أن الشركة الحديثة يمكن أن تزدهر في هذا العالم الرأسمالي، وأن تكون مشروعاً رابحاً عندما تعمل الشركةُ الأشياءَ الصحيحةَ، حتى لو كان ذلك يعني أن الأرباح القصيرة الأمد ليست هي الهدف الأول للشركة.
كان كل ُّ شخصٍ أُجريت معه مقابلة للعمل في تويوتا في أقسام الهندسة والمشتريات والتصنيع، في اليابان و الولايات المتحدة، يملك حباً لعمله أكثر من توقه إلى مجرد حصوله على راتب جيد . لقد كان لدى أولئك الذين نجحوا في المقابلة شعور بأن ثمة رسالة يجب أن يؤدوها، وأنه يمكنهم تمييز الصحيح من الخطأ عند تأديتهم لها. لقد تعلموا أسلوب تويوتا من معلميهم اليابانيين، الذين كانوا يقولون لهم: اِعمل الشيء الصحيح للشركة، والعاملين فيها، ولزبائنها، وللمجتمع كله.إن إحساس تويوتا القوي بأنها صاحبة رسالة وشعورها بالمسؤولية حيال زبائنها وعامليها ومجتمعها هما الأساس الذي ترتكز عليه مبادئها الأخرى، وهما العنصران الغائبان عن معظم الشركات التي تحاول محاكاة تويوتا . هذه المبادئ هي:
* المبدأ الأول : أسس قراراتك الإدارية على فلسفة طويلة الأمد، حتى لو كان ذلك على حساب الأهداف المادية القصيرة الأجل.
الهدف الذي تسعى إليه تويوتا ليس هو إنتاج سلعٍ عالية الجودة مبيعاتها جيدة وتحظى برضا من يقتنيها.فالهدف الذي أعلنته تويوتا في أمريكا الشمالية مؤلف من ثلاثة أقسام:
1 .الإسهام في النمو الاقتصادي للبلد الموجودة فيه.
2 . الإسهام في استقرار فريق عملها ورخائه.
3 . الإسهام في النمو الإجمالي لتويوتا.
هذه الرسالة المثيرة للمشاعر تفيد أن الشركة يجب أن تسهم في تعزيز نمو المجتمع ، لأنها إن لم تفعل ذلك ، لما كان بمقدورها الإسهام قي النمو الاقتصادي للبلد الموجودة فيه وفي رخاء عامليها . ثم إن تويوتا تهيب بعامليها الإسهام في تطويرها كي يشغلوا موقعاً متميزاً في تاريخها .
أسلوب تويوتا هو ، في جوهره، إضافةُ قيمةٍ إلى الزبائن والعاملين والمجتمع . إنه يمكّن تويوتا من اتخاذ قرارات قصيرة الأجل وطويلة الأجل ، ثم إنه يستجمع قوى الموظفين لإنجاز هدف مشترك يتجاوز ما يمكن أن يفعله أي منهم على حدته.

الإجراءات السليمة تتمخض عن نتائج سليمة
يؤمن قياديو تويوتا بحق بأنهم إذا اتبعوا الإجراء السليم ،فلابد أن يتوصلوا إلى نتائج سليمة . وتتضمن المبادئ الستة التالية معظمَ الأدوات التي يستعملها النظام(TPS )لتحسين إجرائيات التصنيع ، كما تتضمن الإجرائيات التي تتسم بقدر أكبر من الروتين ،والتي تتعلق بتطوير المنتجات والخدمات .ويكون لهذه الأدوات والإجرائيات فعالية أقوى عندما تُدْعَمُ بفلسفة إدارية طويلة الأجل تشمل كامل الشركة.
* المبدأ الثاني: يجب أن تتسم الإجرائيات بالاستمرار .
يتطلب هذا المبدأ ربط العمليات بعضها ببعض ، ولولاه لظلت منفصلة إحداها عن الأخرى . وعند ربط هذه العمليات معاً، يتولد ّ قدر أكبر من عمل الفريق، وضغط مباشر على الناس لحل المشكلات وحثهم على قدرٍ أكبر من التفكير.
* المبدأ الثالث: استعمل أنظمة "سَحْبٍ"pull ملائمة لتفادي فرط الإنتاج.
لا يمكن وصف أسلوب تويوتا بأنه إدارة البضاعة الموجودة ، إذ إنه يهدف إلى إلغاء تراكمها. وفي وقت مبكر من إنشاء تويوتا ، بدأت تفكر في سحب البضاعة بناءً على الطلبات الفورية للزبائن.و"السحب" يعني، في أسلوب تويوتا، الوضع المثالي للتصنيع في الوقت المناسب: إعطاء الزبون ما يريده، عندما يريده، وبالقدر الذي يريده.
* المبدأ الرابع: يجب تحقيق الاستقرار في الإنتاج(heijunka)
قال فوجيو شو رئيس شركة تويوتا : "عموماً، عندما تحاول تطبيق (TPS)،فإن أول ما يجب عليك عمله هو تحقيق استقرار الإنتاج، وهذه هي المهمة الرئيسية للمسؤولين عن إدارة الإنتاج ومراقبته. قد يتطلب الوصول إلى استقرار الإنتاج تحميل البضاعة قبل أو انها أو تأخيرها أحياناً، وقد يتعين عليك الطلب من بعض الزبائن أن ينتظروا مدة قصيرة من الزمن . لكن ما إن يصبح الإنتاج مستقراً إلى حد ما طوال شهر،فإنك تصبح قادراً على تطبيق أنظمةِ سحبٍ ملائمةٍ وموازنةِ خط التجميع. لكن إذا كانت مستويات الإنتاج تتغير من يوم إلى آخر ، فلا معنى لمحاولة تطبيق نظامTPS لأنك، بكل بساطة، لن تستطيع في هذه الظروف تحقيق عمل مُوحّد المعايير".
* المبدأ الخامس:رَسِّخْ ثقافةً لإيقاف العمل بغية حل المشكلات للتوصل إلى الجودة العالية.
يجب أن تكون الجودة (jidoka )جزءاً لا يتجزأ من أي نظام . وهذا يعني أنك بحاجة إلى منهجٍ يكتشف العيوب حال حدوثها، ويوقف الإنتاج آلياً كي يقوم شخص بإصلاح الخلل قبل استفحاله. تعني الكلمة اليابانية Jidoka أيضاً الأتمتة- أي وجود تجهيزات تحظى بذكاءٍ إنساني يسمح لها بإيقاف نفسها عن العمل عند تعرضها لمشكلة. فالحيلولة دون حودث مشكلة إجراءٌ أكثر فعاليّة وأقل تكلفة من معالجة المشكلة بعد حدوثها.
*المبدأ السادس: المهمات التي تُنَفَّذُ بنمط موحَّدٍ standardized هي الأساس للتحسين المستمر وتطوير العاملين.
سواءً أكان العاملون يصممون تجهيزاتٍ دقيقةً أو يبدعون منتجاتٍ جذابةً أو يبتكرون برمجياتٍ جديدةً، أم كانوا يعملون ممرضين، فإنهم سيعلّقون على فكرة النمط الموحّد للعمل بقولهم : " إننا مهنيّون مبدعون، وننظر إلى كل ّ مهمة على حدتها باعتبارها مشروعاً فريداً متميزاً عن غيره."
وإذا لم تكن تعمل في مجال التصنيع، فقد تعتريك الدهشة حين تعرف أنه حتى عمال خط التجميع يعتقدون بأنهم ينجزون عملهم بأفضل طريقة ممكنة إذا اتبعوا أسلوبهم الخاص، وبأن تقيّدهم بنمط محدّد وموحَّد للعمل يجعلهم يتراجعون إلى الوراء . لكن الحقيقة هي أن وجود مستوىً ما من وحدة النمط في تنفيذ العمل أمر ممكن، بل هو العمود الفقري لأسلوب تويوتا.
ما يمكن عدّه سلبياً أو غير فعال يصبح في أسلوب تويوتا إيجابياً وفعالاً ، ومؤهلاً لبناء فرق عمل تعاونية بدلاً من إذكاء صراع بين الموظفين والإدارة .
لم تكن تقصد تويوتا قطّ من النمط الموحَّد للعمل أن يكون أداةً إدارية مفروضة قسراً على العاملين. وبالعكس، فبدلاً من فرض معايير صارمة تجعل المهمات روتينيةً ومتدنّية المستوى، فإن نظام النمط الموحَّد للعمل هو الأساس الذي تستند إليه تويوتا لتطوير عامليها وإثارة روح الإبداع فيهم.
النقطة الحساسة في فرض النمط الموحَّد هي إيجاد موازنةٍ بين الإملاء على العاملين إتباعَ إجراءاتٍ صارمةً، وبين توفير الحرية لهم ليكونوا مجدّدين ومبدعين في مواجهتهم لتحديات التكلفة والجودة . يتعين على الأنماط الموحدة للعمل أن تكون محدّدة وواضحة بقدرٍِ يكفي لجعلها إرشادات مفيدة، لكنها يجب أن تكون عامة بدرجة تكفي لخلق جو يحظى فيه العاملون ببعض المرونة.
*المبدأ السابع: استعمل المراقبة البصرية كي تضمن عدم وجود مشكلات مخفيّة.
المراقبة البصرية هي أي أداة للاتصال تُستعمل في بيئة العمل ، لتخبرنا بلمحة سريعة عن الطريقة التي يجب أن ينجز بها العمل، وعما إذا كان منحرفاً عن النمط المقرّر له. إنها تساعد العاملين، الذين يريدون إنجاز عمل جيد، على الاطّلاع فوراً على ما يعملونه. وبوجه عام، توفر المراقبة البصرية المعلومات في الوقت المناسب تماماً لضمان تنفيذٍ سريعٍ وسليمٍ للعمليات والإجرائيات .
المراقبة البصريّة تتجاوز تعرّف الانحرافات عن هدفٍ موضوعٍ لتسجيلها على مخططات ورسوم بيانية ثم تعميمها على العاملين.إنها تعني في تويوتا أن تكون قادراً على النظر إلى الإجرائية ، أو إلى أداةٍ ما، ، أو إلى عامل يقوم بعمله، أو إلى معلومةٍ ما، لتكتشف فوراً الانحرافات عن المعايير في حال حدوثها.
المبدأ الثامن: لا تستعمل إلا ّ تقانةً (تكنولوجيا) موثوقة، أثبتت الاختبارات ملاءمتها لخدمة عامليك وإجرائياتك.
في تويوتا، لا تطبَّق تقانةٌ جديدةٌ إلاّ بعد أن تكون أثبتَتْ جدارتها عن طريق التجريب المباشر من قبل قطاع ٍ عريضٍ من الناس. ويعني هذا أن التقانة المختارة قُيِّمتْ وجُرِّبَتْ سلفاً بكِّل تأنٍّ ودقة للتوثق من أنها توفر قيمة مضافة. وقبل اعتماد أي تقانة جديدة ، تَبْذُلُ تويوتا كل جهد مستطاع لتحليل آثارها المحتملة في الإجرائيات المطبقة في الشركة.
لذا تبدأ الشركة بدراسة طبيعة القيمة المضافة إلى العمل الذي يقوم به العاملون في إجرائية معينة. بعد ذلك تحاول تويوتا تحسين الإجرائية باستعمال التجهيزات والتقانات و الناس الموجودين. فإذا تقرر أن التقانة الجديدة يمكن أن تضيف قيمة إلى الإجرائية ، فإن الشركة تحللها بِتَروٍّ لمعرفة ما إذا كانت تتعارض مع فلسفة تويوتا ومبادئها في العمل.فإذا حظيت التقانة الجديدة بالقبول، فإنها تُستعمل لضمان تدفقٍ مستمرٍ للإنتاج ومساعدة العاملين على رفع مستوى أدائهم ضمن معايير أسلوب تويوتا.

أضف قيمة عن طريق تطوير عامليك وشركائك
لاحظ المحللون الاقتصاديون أن الشركة الأمريكية النموذجية يتعاقب عليها بانتظام النجاح الباهر ومقاربة الإفلاس. وغالباً ما يكون حل المشكلات الحادّة عن طريق تعيين مدير تنفيذي رئيسي CEO جديد يدير دفة الشركة لتسلك اتجاهاً جديد مغايراً جوهرياً لذاك الذي كانت تسير عليه. بعد ذلك، إذا لم تجر الرياح بما يشتهيه هذا الربان، حلّ محلّه آخر، وهلم جرَّا.
وبالمقابل ، فإن رئيس تويوتا ، فوجيو شو، ترعرع في الشركة، وكان تلميذاً لتايشي أو هنو. وقد وضعا معاً الأساس النظري لنظام إنتاج تويوتا ((TPS ومبادئ أسلوب تويوتا Toyota Way كي يتعلمها جميع العاميلن في الشركة. كان فوجيو شو مدير معمل جورجتاون، وهو أهم مشروع لتويوتا في الولايات المتحدة، وكان سابقاً عضواً في مجلس إدارة الشركة ، وشغل منصبه الجديد بعد نجاح الشركة .في تويوتا ، لا يقوم الرئيس أو المدير التنفيذي الرئيسي بتولي تغيير مسار الشركة ليأخذ اتجاهاً جوهرياً جديداً، وذلك لوضع بصماته على الشركة. فقيادة فوجيو شو تركّز على شيء مختلف تماماً.
المبدأ التاسع: يجب إعداد قياديين من الشركة يفهمون بدقة عملها ، وينتهجون فلسفتها ويعلّمونها الآخرين.
حتى عندما كانت تويوتا تغير موقع أحد المسؤولين في أحد أقسامها الحساسة لتخليص الشركة من مشكلة وشيكة الوقوع، لم يكن يحدث تغير مفاجئ في اتجاه العمل . وقد يكون هذا هو المفهوم الياباني لإلغاء عدم الانتظام ( الذي تعبر عنه الكلمة اليابانية mura ) في العمل على المستوى التنفيذي. وخلال تاريخ تويوتا ، كانت الشركة دوماً تجد قيادييها من بين موظفيها ليقوموا ، في الوقت المناسب، بالخطوة التالية في عملية تطوير تويوتا.
ثمة عقيدة قيادية هامة أخرى في أسلوب تويوتا ، وهي أن الجهود التي يبذلها القياديون لدعم ثقافة الشركة، سنة بعد أخرى ، تولّد بيئةَ مؤسسةٍ تعليميّةٍ. وفي هذا السياق يقول Deming إن تويوتا تطبق نهج" ثبات المقصد" في جميع أقسام الشركة، وهذا يضع الأساس لقيادةٍ إيجابيةٍ متناسقةٍ، ويرسخ بيئةً للتعلم.
*المبدأ العاشر: استعن بأشخاص متميزين، وأنشئ فرق عمل استثنائية تنتهج فلسفة شركتك.
انظر إلى ديناميات النظام في شركتك.إن بناء أناس ممتازين يفهمون ثقافة شركتك ويدعمونها لايعني اعتماد حلول سهلة. فتدريب الأشخاص المتميزين وإنشاء مجموعات عمل يجب أن يكون بمنزلة العمود الفقري لأسلوب إدارتك الذي يكامل أنظمتك الاجتماعية مع نظامك التقني. أنت بحاجة إلى نظام اجتماعي وثقافةٍ يتحسنان باستمرار لتدعم بهما الأساليب الإيجابية في حل المشكلات وتحرضَ الناس على التحسن.
*المبدأ الحادي عشر: سَاعِدْ شبكة شركائك ومزوديك على التحسن.
يصرِّح المزودون الصناعيون ، دوماً ، بأن تويوتا هي أفضل زبون يتعاملون معه، وأنها، أيضاً،أكثر زبائنهم حزماً وصرامةً. ويعني الحزم والصرامة في حالة تويوتا أن الشركة تطبق معايير عالية جداً في التميز، وأنها تتوقع من جميع المتعاملين معها الارتقاء إلى مستوىهذه المعايير . تويوتا لا تتوقع فقط من المتعاملين معها الارتقاء إلى تلك المعايير ، بل إنها تساعدهم على ذلك.
ويتجلى أحد الأساليب التي تتبعها تويوتا في هذه المساعدة بالعمل في مشاريع مشتركة معهم. وبهذه الطريقة تجعل تويوتا مزوديها قادرين على تقديم مواد وتجهيزات عالية الجودة في الوقت الملائم تماماً. وثمة كثير من الطرائق التي تستعملها تويوتا مع مزوديها ، وهذه الطرائق في أسلوب تويوتا هي " : التعلم عن طريق الفعل، " وهنا يكون التدريب داخل الصفوف الدراسية أقل بكثير من التدريب في المعامل.

الحل المتواصل للمشكلات الجوهرية يدفع عملية التعلّم

لا يمكنك التوثق من أنك تفهم حقاً أي جزء من مشكلة في العمل ما لم تذهب وتراها بنفسك.ومن غير المقبول تصديق أي شيء أو الاعتماد على تقارير الآخرين وكأنهما أمر مسلَّم به. قد تقدِّم الجداول والأعداد قياساتٍ للنتائج ، لكنها لا توضح تفصيلات الإجرائيات التي تُسلك كلّ يوم.
* المبدأ الثاني عشر: اذهب وشاهد بنفسك كي تفهم الوضع فهماً دقيقاً (باليابانية:Genchi Genbutsu)
الترجمة الحرفّية لكلمة genchi هي " الموقع الفعلي" ، ولكلمةgenbutsu هي " المواد أو المنتجات الفعلية". لكن genchi genbutsu تترجم في تويوتا بجملة" التوجه إلى الموقع لرؤية الوضع الحقيقي بغية فهمه". وقد صار مصطلح Gemba أوسع استعمالاً، ويعني تقريباً ما يعنيه مصطلح genchi genbutsu . إن أول خطوة في أي إجرائية لحل المسائل ، أو ابتكار منتَج جديد، أو تقييم أداء العاملين، هي استيعاب الوضع الحقيقي الذي يتطلب"تطبيق gemba ".
تقوم تويوتا بتطوير التفكير الإبداعي وبالحث عليه. التجديد فيها واجب، لكنه يجب أن يكون مبنياً على الفهم الدقيق لجميع نواحي الوضع الحقيقي. وهذا واحد من أنماط السلوك التي تميز جميع من تدربوا على أسلوب تويوتا – ذلك أنهم لا يقبلون أي شيء باعتباره مسلماً به ، وأنهم يعرفون تماماً ما الذي يتحدثون عنه.
* المبدأ الثالث عشر: اتخذ القرارات ببطء وتروٍّ بعد النظر في كل الخيارات؛ لكن طبق قرارتك بسرعة) Nemawashi )
في تويوتا ، لا تقل أهمية طريقة التوصل إلى قرار عن أهمية جودة القرار نفسه. فتوفير الوقت والجهد بقدر كافٍ لجعل القرار سليماً شيء إلزامي . وفي الحقيقة، فإن الإدارة لن تنزعج من قرارٍ لم ينجح كما كان متوقعاً إذا كانت الإجرائية التي اتُّبعت في اتخاذه سليمة. وإذا حدث أن نجح قرار مصادفةً، لكنه كان مبنياً على إجرائية لم تُعْطَ حقَّها من الوقت والجهد، فغالباً ما يُقابَل هذا القرار بعدم رضا الإدارة ، التي قد تسير شوطاً أبعد من ذلك وتوجه توبيخاً رسمياً إلى صاحب القرار.
سرّ تويوتا في تطبيقها السلس، الذي يخلو غالباً من الأخطاء للمبادرات الجديدة التي يجود بها عاملوها ، هو التخطيط المتأني الدقيق. وتُبنى الإجرائية الكلية للتخطيط وحل المشكلات واتخاذ القرارات على الانتباه المركّز على كل تفصيل.
يتضمن هذا المبدأ الإجرائية المهمة التي يسميها اليابانيون nemawashi التي تعني ما يلي: اتخذ القرارات ببطء وتروٍّ، بعد النظر في كل الخيارات، لكن طبق بسرعة. وغالباً ما تستعمل إجرائية nemawashi لشرح الطريقة التي يتوصل بها مجموعة من الشبان إلى إجماع عن طريق تقديم اقتراح ودراسته من جميع نواحيه دراسة معمقة قبل تقديمه إلى الإدارة للموافقة عليه.
*المبدأ الرابع عشر: التحول إلى مؤسسة تعليمية عن طريق التأمل العميق والتفكير الطويل) hansei )والتحسين المستمر) kaizen )
تويوتا مؤسسة تعليمية متميزة ترى أن نمط العمل الموحّد والابتكار وجهان لعملة واحدة؛ وهي تدمجهما معاً ليكوّنا قاطرة تندفع باستمرار لافت للنظر. وعلى سبيل المثال ، استعملت تويوتا بحكمةٍ نمط العمل الموحد لتحويل ابتكارات الأفراد وفرق العمل إلى عملية تعليمية مؤسساتية واسعة . إن ابتكار موظف أساليبَ جديدةً لإنجاز عملٍ هو شيء مهم، لكن تحويل هذه الأساليب إلى تعليم مؤسساتي يتطلب اتباع الأنماط التقليدية الموحّدة المعروفة إلى أن تُكتشف طرائق أفضل .
إن فلسفة تويوتا وخبرتها تدعمان الاعتقاد السائد بأن تركيزها على الإجرائية وعلى التحسين المستمر هما سبب جنيها للمكاسب المالية التي تسعى لها . ولا يمكن للتحسين المستمر ) kaizen) أن يحدث إلاّ بعد أن تصل إجرائية إلى الاستقرار ووحدة النمط. وعندما تَجْعَلُ الإجرائياتِ مستقرةً، وتتوفر لديك إجرائيّةٌ لجعل الهدر والعيوب مرئية للجميع، فعندئذٍ تتاح لك الفرصة للتعلم المستمر من التحسينات التي أجريتها.
يتلخص المدخل إلى التعّلم والنمو- لا في تويوتا وحدها، بل في الثقافة اليابانية كلها- في كلمةhansei. ويرى جورج ياماسينا، الذي يدير مركز تويوتا التقني، أن هذه الكلمة تعني، إلى حد ما، " التأمل والتفكير".ويقول اليابانيون: " بدون hansei يستحيل التوصل إلى kaizen ". لكنهم يفسرون hansei كما يلي:" عندما ترتكب خطأً، فأول ما يتعين عليك القيام به هو أن تصبح حزيناً فعلاً. بعد ذلك يتحتم عليك إعداد خطة مستقبلية لحل تلك المشكلة ، ويجب أيضاً أن تؤمن بقوة بأنك لن تقترف أبداً هذا النوع من الخطأ ثانيةً". hansei موقف، أما hansei و kaizen فهما يسيران معاً يداً بيد.



وأخيراً
إذا كان ثمة ما نتعلمه من تويوتا ، فهو أهمية ابتكار نظامٍ، والتمسك به، وتحسينه. لقد بُنِي أسلوب تويوتا عمداً من الأسفل إلى الأعلى، انطلاقاً من فلسفةٍ، وهذه الفلسفة تبدأ بكبار مسؤوليها الإداريين، الذين يجب أن يكون هدفهم بناء مشروع يوفر، على المدى الطويل، قيمة استثنائية للزبائن والمجتمع . ويتطلب هذا تفكيراً عميقاً واستمراراً للقيادة على المدى الطويل . وقد نستغرق عقوداً في وضع الأساس للقيام بتغيير جذري
لثقافة الشركة. وهاك ما نعرفه عن تغيير الثقافة :
1. اِبدأ من القمة- وهذا إجراء قد يتطلب إعادة تنظيم أوضاع المديرين التنفيذيين.
2. انتقل بعد ذلك إلى القاع وتحرك نحو الأعلى .
3. استعمل المديرين المتوسطين بوصفهم أدوات للتغيير.
4. هيِّىء الناس الذين يفهمون حقاً فلسفة الشركة ويطبقونها ، وهذا أمر يستغرق وقتاً.
5. وبمعيار " الصعوبة"، فإن تغيير الثقافة عملية بالغة الصعوبة.​
منقول من منتدى جامعة دمشق....
http://www.jamaa.cc/showarticles.php?artid=33
​


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (18 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanks Alot


----------



## سلام تايكر (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مع خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------

